# Zanesville, OH *Handsome* 3 Yr Old M



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I am about 3 years old. 

15683 is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered


Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 15683: Petfinder


The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
Zanesville, OH
740-452-1077



I am local if that helps at all.  Another nice male is here also but part of the cell dog program so, maybe more hope for him.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there anyone who could do an in-depth temperment testing on him?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*BUMP*

I'm not sure about doing a in depth temp test, but could try to get more info, pics, any temp info I see if I were to go visit.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Jen - please get as much information as possible on this boy. We need to know how he is with people as well with other dogs (a few different ones if possible). If you can check him with cats, great! Does he know any basic commands or walk well on a leash? Any history of biting or aggression? Any known medical problems? Just as much information as you can get...the more knowledge we have, the easier it is to try and help him!

More pictures would be wonderful as well!

Thank you!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey there,

Went today to visit this boy. He was a sweetie in his kennel. He just wanted some attention & I think us to break him out.......... LOL He is a big boy & so reminded us of our boy Storm. Tall & long.

Anyway, marked on his kennel was *Adopted* !  I asked & he is going to a person & is entered in the cell dog program so, waiting to go to be with an inmate for training. 

Sure hope he has a good life & a nice new furever home.............. 



















NCCI ~ is Noble County Correctional Institute


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*GREAT NEWS!! Thanks for letting us know Jen!!*


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Mods, this post can be moved.


----------

